

Tunisia: A Higher Education Bubble - wigginus
http://www.cnbc.com/id/41237865

======
wybo
Complete BS.

It misses the point that people with college educations can start businesses,
or raise the quality of production even in jobs with lower requirements.

At worst/best the unrest in Tunesia stemmed from people with a good education
being more used to critical thinking, and standing up against an undemocratic
government because of that.

